# "Acquiring Guide Data" Error 772



## Jimbos G (Mar 19, 2006)

I did a search, found some info on this. My circumstances are a little different. It's a directTv Receiver HR20-700 HD DVR.

DVR has been working flawlessly for over a year. Turned the TV on this morning. Was receiving programming with a "Acquiring Guide Data" box on the screen with a press select for "more info". Pressed for more info. Stated if the guide did not appear within 2 minutes, restart by pressing red button. if this did not help call customer service Error 772. I reset DVR and am now not receving any signal.
I did a signal check. Tuner 1 ok
Tuner 2 ok
Satelite 101 FAILED
satelite OK
satelite OK
satelite OK

My second DVR (HR20-700) was working fine in another room. Unhooked it to test the non-working DVR. Had same issue so I hooked the working DVR back up....now it is not working! It had been on all morning and working fine.

They are sending out a Tech in 3 days. Wondering if anyone has suggestions on what I can try to fix it before then.

The multiswitch is a Zinwell about a year old. Looks to be in perfect condition. Dish is a 5 LNB, over a year old.

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If neither DVR is working after you unplugged the second one, that means it did not receive any guide data. No guide data= no channels.

Probably a Zinwell or Dish issue and techs can correct that.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

could try bypassing the multiswitch.. connect one of the lines from the slimline dish to tuner one on one of your dvrs and see if it gets guide data..


----------



## Jimbos G (Mar 19, 2006)

Programming is back on the original Receiver. Still has the blue "Acquiring Guide Data..." with the "more info" . I won't press select because I'll probably lose programming again.
The guide does come up and I can change channels but the Acquiring Guide Data is still there.

I'm watching the Yankee game and the black screen with the DirectTV logo will come up ( as if you have paused a show and the screensaver has come up) Can still hear the game. I can hit any button and it will come back on and then eventually go back to the screensaver again.....weird. DirectTV is of no help.

The second DVR is still down......


----------



## Jimbos G (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, its still recording shows as planned. Recorded shows don't have the issue......


----------



## Jimbos G (Mar 19, 2006)

I see that there is a thread dedicated to HR20 ISSUES. Can a Mod maybe move this for me? I apologize for posting in the wrong forum.


----------

